# Υγιεινός vs υγιής



## Helleno File

Another set of synonyms from me for unpicking.  Both adjectives can be translated as 'healthy'.  I used to think υγιεινός was for things and υγιής was for people.  Can I check my new impression from looking at the WR entries.

It now looks like υγιής is for things that can be healthy (or not) in themselves.  So obviously living things inc people, but also ζώα, φύτα κτλ. But also parts of those things, δέρμα , φύλλα κτλ. Then also by extension metaphorically υγιής οικονομία and possibly other things that don't occur to me at the moment.

Υγιεινός is for things that promote health φαγητό, διατροφή, τρόπος ζωής. (BTW how do you say _promote_ health?) I love the idea of υγιεινή σοκαλάτα!! 

Am I on the right track here?


----------



## Tr05

Hello

Yes, "υγιής" is used for healthy living organism. "Υγιεινός" is what one would call "xxx is good for you" in English.


----------



## ioanell

Hello,


Helleno File said:


> So obviously living things inc people, but also ζώα, φύτα κτλ. But also parts of those things, δέρμα , φύλλα κτλ. Then also by extension metaphorically υγιής οικονομία and possibly other things that don't occur to me at the moment.



This is correct.

According to Babiniotis’ comment on the correct use of υγιής and υγιεινός, the two words differ both in meaning and usage: *υγιεινός *is "that which helps promote health", whereas *υγιής *means "the one who/which has (good) health" and metaphorically "sensible, correct" and "that which functions in a correct or effective way". Therefore, phrases like "υγιής διατροφή" (instead of the correct "υγιεινή διατροφή") or "Υπήρξε υγιεινή η αντίδραση των εργαζομένων" (instead of the correct "υγιής αντίδραση") should be avoided as mistaken.

Here ‘s an example containing both adjectives: Ακολουθεί έναν υγιεινό τρόπο ζωής για να είναι υγιής. (She follows a healthy life-style in order to be healthy (hale).

promote health: βελτιώνω (ή προάγω) την υγεία (μου)



Helleno File said:


> I love the idea of υγιεινή σοκ*o*λάτα!!



I don’t think you could hear such an expression in Greek. If you have in mind the dark chocolate, then you might say e.g.: Μού αρέσει πολύ η σοκολάτα υγείας.


----------



## velisarius

I don't think that anyone ever believed that  _σοκολάτα υγείας_ is more healthy than milk chocolate. It must have been thought up by the manufacturers, working on the basis that if it tastes nasty and bitter, it must be good for you . Children are allowed it during Lent, since it's _νηστίσιμη. _

There used to be a Greek brand of cigarettes called _Santé._


----------



## διαφορετικός

Helleno File said:


> I love the idea of υγιεινή σοκαλάτα!





ioanell said:


> I don’t think you could hear such an expression in Greek.


Is it wrong or awkward to call food (chocolate, apple, water, ...) "υγιεινός"?


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks all for your very helpful comments. 

I did mean σοκολάτα υγείας.  Presumably the manufacturers who promote it also make the unhealthy kind! 

Does νηστίσιμος mean what is permitted during Lent? Does the Church have a committee that decides what's on the list?


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Is it wrong or awkward to call food (chocolate, apple, water, ...) "υγιεινός"?


 "υγιεινός,-ή,-ό" means something that is good for your health", as already mentioned.
"υγιεινό μήλο" or "υγιεινή σoκολάτα" are not wrong.
If something is awkward depends on the usage. If you say "Θέλω μία υγιεινή σοκολάτα/ Θέλω ένα κιλό υγιεινά μήλα" sound odd.
But "Αυτή είναι η πιο υγιεινή σοκολάτα" or "τα μήλα είναι πολύ υγιεινά για τη διατροφή μας" are idiomatic.


Helleno File said:


> Does νηστίσιμος mean what is permitted during Lent? Does the Church have a committee that decides what's on the list?


Yes, but not only during Lent; there are days or short periods where people commit to fasting.
I'm not sure for the last question, but I think that it's already decided what is "νηστίσιμο".


----------



## ioanell

velisarius said:


> I don't think that anyone ever believed that _σοκολάτα υγείας_ is more healthy than milk chocolate.



This view is based on the fact that it contains a wealth of polyphenols.



velisarius said:


> on the basis that if it tastes nasty and bitter, it must be good for you



Although this comment strayed from the main subject, I think a lot of people would disagree with this point. Perhaps in the same way, you could you say the same thing for the completely black coffee which is absolutely bitter, but preferred by many people who like it this way. Anyway, this is a matter of taste, whether you prefer more or less cocoa solids, milk and sugar. I personally don’t find -as you do- the so-called σοκολάτα υγείας nasty, but, on the contrary, excellent; regardless whether there is any basis for its contribution to better health due to the polyphenols it contains.



Helleno File said:


> Does the Church have a committee that decides what's on the list?



I don’t think there is such an official Church list of νηστίσιμες τροφές, but such a “list” has been formed by unknown sources through the many centuries of Greek Orthodox tradition.


----------



## Αγγελος

Milk and  products are definitely forbidden during Lent and other fasts. So milk chocolate would be forbidden. But milkless chocolate, or black coffee, being purely vegetable products and not being known when church traditions crystallized (for wine and olive oil _are _forbidden on days of strict fasting, even though grapes and olives are always allowed!), are,I suppose, allowed.


----------



## ostaz

Helleno File said:


> Does νηστίσιμος mean what is permitted during Lent? Does the Church have a committee that decides what's on the list?



Το παρακάτω διαδικτυακός σύνδεσμος εδώ έχει όλα που θα ήθελες να μάθεις σχετικά με την νηστεία:

And When You Fast - Triodion - Greek Orthodox Archdiocese of America


----------

